# Tornado Itália 28-11-2012



## Ricardo Martins (18 Dez 2012 às 10:55)

Não sei se já foi partilhado aqui pelos colegas, mas cá vai:

www.dailymotion.com/video/xvunov_tornade-italie-station-d-essance-statte-nombre-2012_news
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6679/tornadoitalyitaliataran.jpg
http://bari.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...interessi_perch_l_impianto_si_fermi-47600993/
http://bari.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...tromba_d_aria-47630425/1/?ref=NRCT-47642197-1
http://bari.repubblica.it/cronaca/2012/11/28/foto/danni_statte-47645233/1/
http://bari.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...o_su_facebook-47622075/1/?ref=NRCT-47600993-6


----------

